# API Prevent Algae killed my Fish!



## ReindeerBond007 (Apr 14, 2019)

Hi. Anyone else experienced the same problem ? 
Added slightly less than the recommended dose in the evening after checking water parameters were all okay. 
15/30 fish all DEAD in the morning and others are all struggling. 
Setup a fresh tank but after a couple of days I am left with 5 fish!!!!!
Manufacturer says their product is not to blame ... BEWARE AND CHECK OTHER REVIEWS BEFORE USING


----------



## Genos (Dec 31, 2018)

Did you check ammonia? If all the algae died off it could cause a spike. Email the company.


----------



## ReindeerBond007 (Apr 14, 2019)

Yes. Checked various parameters prior to treating. Algae had not been touched as the chemical had only been in overnight and the fish died that quickly. Manufacturers suggested all manner of reasons - RO water, phosphate based additives etc. 
Other than dosing instructions no other information is provided with the product. 
Irresponsible IMO..,


----------

